# Game #46: Lakers (20-25) @ Suns (15-30)



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Los Angeles Lakers @ Phoenix Suns
Wednesday, 30 January 2013
2230H EST
Local Channel: FSAZ
National Channel: *ESPN*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Win it for Nash. Get this trip started off on the right note.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Win it for me!! It's my ****ing birthday dammit!!!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

This is a win, because Phoenix is garbage.

But anyone who is feeling optimistic after last night's game is just fooling themselves. I didn't see the comeback by the Pelicans because at 98-80 I switched over to the hockey game, figuring it was over. I should have known better. I have no idea how a team with this much talent gets outscored 21-4 at home to a shitty team from 6 minutes to go in the game to the last minute.

The Lakers are playing better but they obviously still have issues. I think they will do 4-3 on the Grammy road trip but I may also be fooling myself a bit...they are ****ing terrible on the road this season and the only thing that gives me optimism this time around is that there are a bunch of cream puffs on this road trip and the Celtics are without Rondo.

Even so I don't think they beat Minnesota, Brooklyn, or Miami. So they better not sleep walk in either Phoenix, Detroit, Boston, or Charlotte.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Minnesota is hit hard with injuries so I don't see any reason why we shouldn't beat them. The only games that I could see us losing (and not being terribly upset about it) are the Brooklyn and Miami games. We should beat everyone else.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Just keep doing what theyre doing and they should get this win. We are pretty bad on the road but Im praying that they have turned a corner.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Phoenix is terrible lately. Worst record in the West, I believe. ZERO excuses not to win this game. I don't care if we're on the end of a back to back. We should win comfortably.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Win it for me!! It's my ****ing birthday dammit!!!


Happy BEERday!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Cajon said:


> Happy BEERday!


Thanks dude. 
:buddies:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I didn't realize this was Nash's first game back. If the Suns fans boo him they're morons.



Ron said:


> This is a win, because Phoenix is garbage.
> 
> But anyone who is feeling optimistic after last night's game is just fooling themselves. I didn't see the comeback by the Pelicans because at 98-80 I switched over to the hockey game, figuring it was over. I should have known better. I have no idea how a team with this much talent gets outscored 21-4 at home to a shitty team from 6 minutes to go in the game to the last minute.
> 
> ...


Minnesota is the worst team the Lakers will face in the trip. They've lost like 11 out of 13 and the Lakers have beaten them about 20 times in a row.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

There's no way the fans boo Nash during intros. During the course of the game I'd expect it, though.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Lets get this win go lakers! I wanna see a double digit victory!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Happy birthday king sancho


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Crowd gave Nash a crappy reaction. You're better than that, Phoenix.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Lame


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

It such a bizarro world seeing D'Antoni and Nash...in PHX...on the Lakers...ugh


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight seriously has a problem holding onto the ball. 

Kobe with 3 assists.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I think every single time Kobe passes the ball we're going to get an update on how many assists he has tonight and over the last 4 games from Dave Pasch and Jon Barry.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Just turned it on, go Lakers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Way too many turnovers.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Pau is playing like garbage


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Okay, I think we have seen Earl The Whirl enough to know this guy is the real deal.

What I want to know is how the **** did this guy end up as just a throw-in in the Howard trade?

This guy is ****ing amazing.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. 9 first quarter turnovers so far.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Pau is playing like garbage
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


His head is up his ass.

And he wonders why Earl The Whirl and Jamison played in the fourth last night and he didn't. Give me a break.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> Dwight seriously has a problem holding onto the ball.
> 
> Kobe with 3 assists.


Kwame Brown hands?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

26-22 Suns after one. We need to cut down the turnovers and we'll be fine.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Remember when y'all were wanting Beasley so bad? I guess he hasn't worked out so well for the Suns.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ron said:


> His head is up his ass.
> 
> And he wonders why Earl The Whirl and Jamison played in the fourth last night and he didn't. Give me a break.


Pau had a good game last night...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Ron said:


> Okay, I think we have seen Earl The Whirl enough to know this guy is the real deal.
> 
> What I want to know is how the **** did this guy end up as just a throw-in in the Howard trade?
> 
> This guy is ****ing amazing.


It's been very obvious since he came into the league he had this talent. Just a matter of figuring out to play the game, using his skills within the flow of an offense and he's done that. Improving his jumper and extending out to 3-point range was just the icing on the cake.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice move by Blake.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamison for 3!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Whoa. Nash wide open and hits the side of the board.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Do not mind the Pau charge. Good to see him playing aggresively.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe is dominant when he's posting up. Did you guys see the thread I posted earlier today?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Back to back buckets for the mamba using his left hand.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Could Michael Beasley look any stupider if he tried?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Tied with a team that features Kobe, Dwight and Nash's former backups... Wake up 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

41-41 at halftime.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Nuggets did us a favor tonight by beating the Rockets. We need to take advantage.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Just tuned in. Metta's money from three tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's fascinating watching Kobe right now. Seriously.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe's mad.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Basel said:


> It's fascinating watching Kobe right now. Seriously.


#KobeVision.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Bad rotation.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Twan heating up.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Damn Twan!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice pass by Pau.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

****!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Damn Howard got absolutely raked by Shannon Brown.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Son of a bitch we cannot hold a freaking lead.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

And now Dwight hwurt wis wittle shwoulder. Damnit.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh noez!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm gonna flip if we miss another open three.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you Kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Same story as last night.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This makes me so sad


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks Pau.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

3 pt game. ****!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

****


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh well... :sigh:


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

So ****ing frusterating.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is awful.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Just win


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Pau leads the league in bobbling the ball. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Metta has had incredibly wide open looks all night.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks Kobe.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

#KobeSystem checking back in.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This would be one of the most crushing losses in recent memory


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a joke. Terrible, terrible loss.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Way to start the road trip, LA.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Well at least offense cost us a game for once. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Worst loss of the season!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I hate this team.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

It looked like Beasley pushed off with his left hand on that layup.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. Wow. Wow. Wow. Wow. Wow. Wow. Wow. Wow. Wow. Wow. Wow. Wow. Wow. Wow. Wow. Wow. Wow. Wow. Wow. Wow. Wow. Wow. Wow. Wow. Wow. Wow. Wow.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We suck


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Outscored 29-13 in the 4th. ****!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Massive choke job.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


> Worst loss of the season!


One usually reserves that for contending teams, not teams that have lost 26 out of 46. We ****ing suck. This team just lost all the momentum it gained over the weekend.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I didn't realize this was Nash's first game back. If the Suns fans boo him they're morons.
> 
> 
> 
> Minnesota is the worst team the Lakers will face in the trip. They've lost like 11 out of 13 and the Lakers have beaten them about 20 times in a row.


Maybe.

But they gave the Clippers a run for their money tonight and just swallowed the basketball in the last 3 minutes...much like the Lakers did tonight.

Both teams suck.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Ron said:


> One usually reserves that for contending teams, not teams that have lost 26 out of 46. We ****ing suck. This team just lost all the momentum it gained over the weekend.


When you blow a double digit 4th quarter lead to the team with the most losses in the conference it's going to be a terrible terrible loss. I don't care who you are.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We made Beasley look like the ****ing MVP out there...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dwight's shoulder need surgery but he's trying to play through it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Steve Nash 33 minutes 4 rebounds...

Pau Gasol 37 minutes 5 rebounds....


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

wtf? I went to bed they were 13 up?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

e-monk said:


> wtf? I went to bed they were 13 up?


In the Pelicans game I switched it when the Lakers were 18 up midway through the fourth quarter. And stared at the ESPN scoreboard when it was 4, five minutes later.

One thing for sure, no lead is safe with this team. Blown tire for all the momentum earned over the weekend. This team sucks.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Just another pathetic showing. 13 pts in the 4th while giving up 29!? So sad.

What pisses me off the worst was they stopped doing what has been working so well for them. We didnt have Kobe initiate the offense from the post, everyone just stood around ball watching instead of making good cuts, and they turned the ball over so many times. So many people just dropped the ball! Grab the ****ing ball!!! This should have been one of the easiest wins of the reoad trip.

And how they let one of the most one dimensional scorers in the league beat them pretty much one-on-one is mind boggling to me. Beasley looked like a ****ing all star because we didnt even make him work for it.

Im so pissed. I cant believe I let hope creep back in. I feel like a fool.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Ron said:


> In the Pelicans game I switched it when the Lakers were 18 up midway through the fourth quarter. And stared at the ESPN scoreboard when it was 4, five minutes later.
> 
> One thing for sure, no lead is safe with this team. Blown tire for all the momentum earned over the weekend. This team sucks.


This is what I said after the game last night. Every team in the league knows that the Lakers can be beat, no matter how much we are up. That kind of motivation makes other teams never give up and continue to fight. We have no killer instinct.


----------

